# I Found My "Cure"



## 20113 (Mar 17, 2007)

I used to suffer badly from IBS-C. It started up worse after a round of antibiotics, it was so unbearable I searched many websites and read many books.I saw a dr for depression. I was prescribed with Celexa and in one day it took away my IBS pain, I still had swelling though. I used to swell up like I was 9 mos pregnant. Then I saw the gyno and finally (after many tries) found the birth control pill that works for me. The BC pill took away my swelling, I'm on Alesse, the generic version, I can't remember the name. I still have to be careful and can't over do it but things are so much better, like 95% better. I went from 3 bowel movements a month to 4 or 5 a week. I only swell up late at night before bedtime if I've gone hog wild like a buffet or sodas.I have the IBS symptoms when I take the placebo pills in the BC pack. It seems my body needs estrogen and little progestin. I may start to take the BC pills seasonally and only have 4 periods a year, but I have to talk to my gyno about it.At one point I thought I would have to quit my job and apply for disability and live in a trailer on my parents propery. I'm not a dr but I just wanted to share my story and maybe help someone else. We are all different and what works for some may not work for others. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

That's awesome!! You'll need to change your name from Walkingdead to Alivenkickin


----------

